

Why are people attacking Google buses? - gwenbell
http://evbogue.com/googlebuses/

======
strict9
>This isn’t about gentrification, as some people are making it. It’s about how
pissed people are a Google.

Above statement is false, no matter how much author or submitter want it to be
true. The author insinuates he left because of rent, but more digging reveals
another cause.

People aren't smashing bus windows because of NSA revelations or other privacy
violations, it's because they are being hit hard in the wallet and the buses
are a visible source of it.

~~~
walshemj
funny how the anti gentrification activists are all white where are the latino
and black people who have been gentrified or where they gentrified out a
generation ago so they dont count any more?

------
pkinsky
>the talentless ex-programers they hand paychecks to every other week will go
find other things to do with their lives.

Someone seems bitter.

(I don't work at Google)

~~~
acbart
Yeah, it's hard to parse out his good points from the obvious bitterness :/

~~~
walshemj
It's all a part of being a self fulfilling media node :-) surprised that no
one has rebooted Nathan Barley yet.

------
jmspring
"To video chat use WebRTC" \- maybe the poster might actually want to consider
putting as much energy into usable suggestions as he did to ripping on google.

WebRTC in and of itself is a set of APIs for enabling assorted communication
activities. It is not a service.

~~~
hendzen
Even funnier, WebRTC was originally open sourced by Google [0].

[0] - [http://lists.w3.org/Archives/Public/public-
webrtc/2011May/00...](http://lists.w3.org/Archives/Public/public-
webrtc/2011May/0022.html)

~~~
jmspring
WebRTC is still in the process of standardization both in the IETF and W3C.
That said, my understanding is recent versions of chrome and Firefox have
inter operating versions.

A technology is not a service. User discovery, nat traversal, signaling and
others may be needed depending on the service.

------
sigsergv
Why this is the only SF problem? Google offices are everywhere but only in SF
we have such attackers, huge rent prices etc. Maybe there something wrong with
city itself, with local authorities, local laws?

------
shalmanese
Except that they also attacked Apple busses.

